# Yogurtera



## javi cozar (May 22, 2020)

Buenas a todos compañeros, soy aficionado a la electrónica y  ha llegado a mi poder una yogurtera que "intento arreglar".- Como se puede ver en la foto tiene  tres resistencias calefactoras( así creo que se llaman o eso creo que son), la de arriba del todo marca 1,9 kohm( entre sus terminales hay 220 V AC,  la del medio 207 Ohm( entre sus terminales hay 25 V AC) y la de debajo 206 Ohm( entre sus terminales hay 26 V AC).- La resistencia de abajo a pesar de ser del mismo tamaño que la de arriba,  marca un menor valor de resistencia  y además no calienta nada de nada, las otras dos si calientan y la que mas calienta es la de arriba del todo.-
No se si se aprecia en la foto pero las tres resistencias no tienen ninguna serigrafia.- 
¿La resistencia de abajo del todo esta mal?  ¿ como se llaman este tipo de resistencias y si se pueden conseguir o es muy complicado?
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.-
Un saludo.-


----------



## javi cozar (May 23, 2020)

Muy buenas compañeros,  después de investigar un poco, hice lo siguiente.- El enchufe inicial de la yogurtera estaba defectuoso, por ello lo cambie por otro.- Inicialmente conecte el cable amarillo/verde con el cable marrón en el enchufe de corriente y el cable azul solo en el enchufe.- Con esta conexión ocurría lo que os he comentado en el post anterior.-
Ahora lo que hize fue conectar el cable amarillo/verde con el cable azul en el enchufe de corriente y el cable marrón.- Los valores de la resistencia de arriba y de abajo son ahora de 968 Ohm y la del medio 232 Ohm.- Al enchufarlo en la corriente eléctrica ya calientan las tres resistencias.-
Espero que le sirva de ayuda a alguien.-
Un saludo.-


----------



## ricbevi (May 23, 2020)

Por convención el cable amarillo/verde es la toma a tierra del "enchufe" el marrón es la fase de la linea y el celeste es el neutro.

Las mediciones de las resistencias se hacen entre sus terminales con el aparato desconectado de la red eléctrica y preferentemente con uno de ellos levantado del esquema por si hay algún retorno en el circuito.

Las resistencias del mismo tamaño suelen ser de la misma disipación(en W) pero no necesariamente del miso valor Ohms.

Las resistencias suelen cortarse(valor infinito) o incrementar su valor nominal.

No se que hiciste con el cambio de cables de lugar pero si estaba como venia de fabrica, no seria la generadora de la falla y que funcione así no significa que sea seguro o como corresponde.

Como es un aparato que esta enchufado 8hs o mas y sobre todo sin supervision permanente porque no necesita un operador es muy arriesgado.


----------



## rulfo (May 23, 2020)

javi cozar dijo:


> Muy buenas compañeros,  después de investigar un poco, hice lo siguiente.- El enchufe inicial de la yogurtera estaba defectuoso, por ello lo cambie por otro.- Inicialmente conecte el cable amarillo/verde con el cable marrón en el enchufe de corriente y el cable azul solo en el enchufe.- Con esta conexión ocurría lo que os he comentado en el post anterior.-
> Ahora lo que hize fue conectar el cable amarillo/verde con el cable azul en el enchufe de corriente y el cable marrón.- Los valores de la resistencia de arriba y de abajo son ahora de 968 Ohm y la del medio 232 Ohm.- Al enchufarlo en la corriente eléctrica ya calientan las tres resistencias.-
> Espero que le sirva de ayuda a alguien.-
> Un saludo.-


La resistencia de abajo esta conectada el neutro y tierra, es normal que no calentara, ¿No se te disparaba el diferencial?
Saludos desde Malaga


----------



## javi cozar (May 23, 2020)

Gracias por contestar.-
Os voy a poner la fotografía del enchufe inicial que tenia el aparato y el enchufe que le he puesto yo ahora.- Lo único que he hecho es cambiar el enchufe uno por otro.- El enchufe inicial no tiene toma de tierra.- Tenia un interruptor 125-220, para el voltaje, y una luz de neón que estaba fundida.-


rulfo dijo:


> La resistencia de abajo esta conectada el neutro y tierra, es normal que no calentara, ¿No se te disparaba el diferencial?
> Saludos desde Malaga


Si se me disparó al principio.- Yo lo coloque pensando que había tierra en el enchufe, pero es que no hay tierra.- Por cierto, yo también soy de Málaga, que coincidencia.-

Si hay alguien que opina que están mal las conexiones y es arriesgado como opina el compañero ricbevi que me lo haga saber, por favor.-
Muchas gracias.-


----------



## ricbevi (May 24, 2020)

Sin analizar el circuito y suponiendo, el aparato funcionaria así: la resistencia que no calentaba se debe al echo de que como el aparato es 220V-110, las resistencias calefactoras en sí, se encuentran calculadas para 110V y al seleccionar 220V, se agrega al circuito una resistencia adicional que si bien es de potencia no necesariamente tiene que participar en el circuito de calentamiento y hace la caída de la diferencia de voltajes.

El cable amarillo/verde esta usado en este caso dentro del circuito y no como convencionalmente se usa como retorno de seguridad de tierra de la instalación eléctrica.

Para saber con certeza hay que sacar el esquema del aparato porque no es la única posibilidad de conexión.


----------



## javi cozar (May 24, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Sin analizar el circuito y suponiendo, el aparato funcionaria así: la resistencia que no calentaba se debe al echo de que como el aparato es 220V-110, las resistencias calefactoras en sí, se encuentran calculadas para 110V y al seleccionar 220V, se agrega al circuito una resistencia adicional que si bien es de potencia no necesariamente tiene que participar en el circuito de calentamiento y hace la caída de la diferencia de voltajes.
> 
> El cable amarillo/verde esta usado en este caso dentro del circuito y no como convencionalmente se usa como retorno de seguridad de tierra de la instalación eléctrica.
> 
> Para saber con certeza hay que sacar el esquema del aparato porque no es la única posibilidad de conexión.


Muchas gracias por responder y por tus sabios consejos.-
Entonces podría ser, que la primera conexión que hice estuviera bien, y al pasar a 220 V en el circuito solo calientan dos de las tres resistencias.- 
Aunque tengo una duda, si solo calientan dos de las tres resistencias, si la resistencia de abajo del todo no calienta, los 3 vasos que hay encima no recibirían calor, es decir, solo funcionaria la parte de arriba y el centro de la yogurtera, y la parte de abajo no funcionaria.-
Bueno, intentaré buscar el esquema del aparato, aunque creo que va a ser difícil de encontrarlo porque parece que es bastante antigua la yogurtera y solo se que es de marca celbor, es de color amarilla, redonda y con siete vasos en su interior.-
Todo esto me sirve de aprendizaje.-
Muchas gracias.-
Un saludo.-


----------



## ricbevi (May 24, 2020)

Esto es lo que yo saco a partir de las imágenes subidas pero no se si esta bien ya que faltan mas detalles de los cables en la ficha de alimentación(mas cerca y desde un angulo que se vea bien donde van cada cable) y la llave de conmutación 220-110.


Según esto para 220V no trabaja la resistencia del *medio* y para 110V la *superior.*


----------



## javi cozar (May 25, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Esto es lo que yo saco a partir de las imágenes subidas pero no se si esta bien ya que faltan mas detalles de los cables en la ficha de alimentación(mas cerca y desde un angulo que se vea bien donde van cada cable) y la llave de conmutación 220-110.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191202
> Según esto para 220V no trabaja la resistencia del *medio* y para 110V la *superior.*


De nuevo te doy las gracias por la ayuda.- Te adjunto nueva foto del enchufe,  tal como se ve la foto,  hacia la derecha el selector seria 125V y hacia la izquierda serian los 220V.- Creo que el esquema que has puesto es el correcto.-
Si ponemos juntos el cable Amarillo/Verde con el Marrón en una linea y en la otra linea ponemos el cable Azul solo, se encienden la R3 y R4.-
Si ponemos juntos el cable Amarillo/Verde con el Azul en una linea y en la otra linea ponemos el cable Marrón solo, se encienden la R2, R3 y R4.-
Entonces,  ¿si ponemos juntos el cable Azul y el Marrón en una linea y en la otra linea ponemos el cable Amarillo/Verde solo, *se encienden solo la R2 y  R4, que es realmente lo que queremos que ocurra, *o no es así?.-
Saludos.-


----------



## ricbevi (May 25, 2020)

Así es como esta...al costado puse el esquema simplificado sin la llave para que veas como trabaja la selectora para la diferente opciones de alimentación.


----------



## javi cozar (May 25, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 191253
> 
> Así es como esta...al costado puse el esquema simplificado sin la llave para que veas como trabaja la selectora para la diferente opciones de alimentación.


Gracias por contestar. Cómo debo conectar los cables para que funcione solo R2 y R4? me refiero a los colores.


----------



## ricbevi (May 25, 2020)

Para 220V como esta conectado funciona R2(superior) y R4(inferior) según las imágenes.

El alambre desnudo que va a la llave, al celeste y puedes quitarla si no la vas a usar nunca en 125V y el amarillo/verde ya esta conectado al otro polo del enchufe mediante el pedazo de cable corto marrón.


----------



## javi cozar (May 25, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Para 220V como esta conectado funciona R2(superior) y R4(inferior) según las imágenes


En una línea del enchufe cable celeste y en la otra el cable amarillo y verde. El cable marrón no lo conecto a nada no?. Asi entiendo que es


----------



## ricbevi (May 25, 2020)

javi cozar dijo:


> En una línea del enchufe cable celeste y en la otra el cable amarillo y verde. El cable marrón no lo conecto a nada no?. Asi entiendo que es



Así es, lo aíslas si quieres o quitas la resistencia que esta en el medio(R3).


----------



## javi cozar (May 25, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Así es, lo aíslas si quieres o quitas la resistencia que esta en el medio(R3).


Ok asi lo haré. Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda, se agradece mucho tu dedicación a ayudar a los demás. 
Un saludo.


----------



## javi cozar (May 26, 2020)

Buenas compañeros, tengo que anunciaros que la yogurtera esta reparada gracias a la ayuda constante de ricbevi.- Mil gracias compañero por tu sabiduría.-
Saludos.-


----------



## hypernovat (May 27, 2020)

Hola, trata checar si entrega la temperatura adecuada para el cultivo. Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (May 28, 2020)

El yogurt sale hasta calentando leche, entibiando , agregando el yogurt "madre" o fermentos" y tapándolo al recipiente envuelto en repasadores, etc y dejando en un lugar al reparo durante 8hs(yo lo solía hacer a la noche para que a la mañana estuviera echo).

Si sube hasta los 37ºC y no pasa los 45ºC o 50ºC no hay problema tarde o temprano se hará.

Al menos eso hacia mi abuela(al principio del siglo pasado) antes de la invención de la maquina, etc.


----------



## hypernovat (Jun 8, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> El yogurt sale hasta calentando leche, entibiando , agregando el yogurt "madre" o fermentos" y tapándolo al recipiente envuelto en repasadores, etc y dejando en un lugar al reparo durante 8hs(yo lo solía hacer a la noche para que a la mañana estuviera echo).
> 
> Si sube hasta los 37ºC y no pasa los 45ºC o 50ºC no hay problema tarde o temprano se hará.
> 
> Al menos eso hacia mi abuela(al principio del siglo pasado) antes de la invención de la maquina, etc.


Yo desconfio de que aun empezando con 50º durante 8h se mantenga la temp. hasta por lo menos 37º, pero bueno admito que nunca lo hice. Salvo que lo coloquemos en un termo? Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 8, 2020)

OFF-TOPIC  lo calienta tanto en el vídeo por el traspaso que hace de recipientes pero si buscas "yogur casero sin maquina" tendrás variadas formas de hacer lo mismo.


----------



## hypernovat (Jun 8, 2020)

Gracias ricbevi por tu pronta respuesta, este video y otros ya los habia visto, es que solo  desconfio que salga bien (porque seguro que algo distinto a leche liquida saldra)
Por eso, hace unos meses, me hice una yogurtera con arduino donde trato que la temperatura se mantenga en aprox 43º.  Si off-topic total!


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 8, 2020)

Re contra OFF-TOPIC los comprados tiene gelificantes, espesantes, una gran cantidad de etc pero ese resultado no depende de la temperatura altamente controlada en el proceso si no a los aditivos.

Si agregas una o dos cucharadita de gelatina del sabor que deseas darle al yogur en un litro de leche, endulzarte(azúcar o edulcorantes), tendrás un resultado bastante similar a los industrializados pero deberás probar las cantidades de acuerdo a tus gustos personales y a la calidad de los productos empleados como materia prima.

Aquí en Argentina los productos light en cuanto a gelatinas son mas efectivas en la obtención de dichos resultados dado que los productos(espesantes, sabor, dulzor) vienen mas concentrados.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 2, 2021)

Justo una duda, pispeando este hilo ¿Qué marca y modelo de yogurtera seria? dado que pinta ser mucho mejor que las que usan resistencia de nicrom.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 2, 2021)

Viendo el tipo de enchufe, alargado, sin toma de tierra y con conmutador selector de tensión (125V-220V) debe ser un modelo de hace mas de trienta años. Y está como nueva.... 😮


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 3, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Viendo el tipo de enchufe, alargado, sin toma de tierra y con conmutador selector de tensión (125V-220V) debe ser un modelo de hace mas de trienta años. Y está como nueva.... 😮


El sistema me gusta, dado que pinta ser más resistente que la resistencia de nicrom y notablemente más fácil de arreglar (cambiar un cable, una resistencia, o todas y listo). Heté aquí que consulte en ML por dos modelos actuales, y al enterarme que usan ese sistema de nicrom, las descarte.


----------

